# Not sure where to start.



## AlienVibes (Oct 29, 2013)

Well, I recently got a old gaming PC off craigslist. Gigabyte motherboard intel 3.00GHZ Dual Core. I can only run two games so far (War Rock and Sims 3) It runs them just fine. But. I've wanted to build a PC capable of running GTA V at 60 FPS (With all settings up at maximum) for quite some time. The PC has a generic high ventilation case. There's no brand names on it, but I guess on the good side there's quite a lot of mounting holes for the motherboard. I can take a picture of the case Inside, outside, wherever it'd be needed. But, I guess as a start I need to find a motherboard and CPU. So, with that being said and the demand I have for it's capability's. What would be the best motherboard and CPU for this build to get a start? Now, I don't have MUCH money right now, After I do a few things I should have close to $200. In a few weeks It can probably be more like $400. So, cheaper parts will be better for my situation. But, I don't want the cheapest possible. I want it to be something that will last me a good amount of years, and be able to run GTA V at 60 FPS, and many more games at 60FPS. I'm sorry if there's anything that isn't clear in this.


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

Post a list of all of the components you currently have (brand/model numbers). That will help to determine if anything is going to be usable with the other components. 

Given the age of the system if you want a new CPU and Motherboard you will probably need new memory. You will most likely need a new video card and power supply. Basically a new system.

You can easily get a new motherboard, CPU and memory for $400 but without a good video card you won't get the performance you're looking for. High performance video cards start around $300 and go way up from there.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

I have to agree with JMPC in working with an old build depending on the details of the cpu, most likely you will have to replace the board, cpu memory and Gpu and then there is an old Psu which was probably underpowered new so you wind up keeping the case and dvd drive makes it really not worth doing most likely because the older case probably limits what you can do anyway.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Is GTA V the only game you play and does it have to be on maximum settings? It's a very demanding game for maximum graphics.

Also, take a look here for some builds and parts to help get you started:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f255/tsf-hardware-teams-recommended-builds-2015-a-668661.html


----------



## AlienVibes (Oct 29, 2013)

Here's some pics of the PC, just in case someone wants to check out the case.


----------



## AlienVibes (Oct 29, 2013)

No, GTA V is not the only game I want to play, I just figured, it's a game I plan on buying for PC if I can build a good enough PC. Everything maxed out isn't the biggest requirement, but it is what I want to do. I would also be running Euro Truck Simulator 2, American Truck SImulator (If and whenever it comes out) Spintires, War Rock, War Face, The sims 3-4, War Thunder. Those are just games I played before my last PC went, this one can only run the Sims 3, and War Rock. And even my old PC couldn't run War Thunder, ETS2, War Face on maxed out settings without lagging. But, the PC was on a stock HP motherboard, (Richland I believe, With an AMD A8 3.50GHZ Quad Core XFX TS550W PSU, XFX R7 240 2GB DDR3 video card.) Basically, My goal of building a PC that can run GTA V with the graphics maxed out, is so that as years go by, and new games are released I can be sure I can run them. No matter how demanding. I hate when a game comes out and my PC lags. It ruins the whole experience. And, I will take a look at those builds. Anything to help me get a start or even an idea of what I'm doing. I've never completely built a PC myself before, The most I've done is swapped in a few parts to help perform better. But, I'm pretty handy so building one shouldn't be a problem. Anything I'm not sure about I'd stop by a shop instead of trying and ruining something..


----------



## BowHunter41 (Apr 19, 2015)

The TSF build guide is pretty good you should start there. I would go no lower than an I5 build with a GTX 970 or R9 290 class GPU if you are serious about sustained 60FPS in all new games and games to come for a while. You do not have to get the "best" motherboard or the highest gaming model motherboard in a brand-series to have a very good gaming PC. What you likely need is a good brand with the features you will likely use, good memory and a good power supply.

With what your stated requirements are I would get something like this for your motherboard | GPU | Power supply


GIGABYTE GA-Z97-D3H LGA 1150 Intel Z97 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard - Newegg.com


Intel Core i5-4690K Haswell Refresh Quad-Core 3.5GHz LGA 1150 Desktop Processor BX80646I54690K - Newegg.com - Newegg.com

CORSAIR Vengeance Pro 16GB (2 x 8GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model CMY16GX3M2A1600C9A - Newegg.com


SeaSonic G-750 SSR-750RM 750W ATX12V / EPS12V 80 PLUS GOLD Certified Modular Active PFC Power Supply - Newegg.com


EVGA 04G-P4-3975-KR GeForce GTX 970 SSC ACX 2.0+ 4GB 256-Bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 SLI Support Graphics Card - Newegg.com

OR_


SAPPHIRE 100362-3L Radeon R9 290 4GB 512-Bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 CrossFireX Support Tri-X OC Version (UEFI) Video Card - Newegg.com


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

AlienVibes said:


> No, GTA V is not the only game I want to play, I just figured, it's a game I plan on buying for PC if I can build a good enough PC. Everything maxed out isn't the biggest requirement, but it is what I want to do. I would also be running Euro Truck Simulator 2, American Truck SImulator (If and whenever it comes out) Spintires, War Rock, War Face, The sims 3-4, War Thunder. Those are just games I played before my last PC went, this one can only run the Sims 3, and War Rock. And even my old PC couldn't run War Thunder, ETS2, War Face on maxed out settings without lagging. But, the PC was on a stock HP motherboard, (Richland I believe, With an AMD A8 3.50GHZ Quad Core XFX TS550W PSU, XFX R7 240 2GB DDR3 video card.) Basically, My goal of building a PC that can run GTA V with the graphics maxed out, is so that as years go by, and new games are released I can be sure I can run them. No matter how demanding. I hate when a game comes out and my PC lags. It ruins the whole experience. And, I will take a look at those builds. Anything to help me get a start or even an idea of what I'm doing. I've never completely built a PC myself before, The most I've done is swapped in a few parts to help perform better. But, I'm pretty handy so building one shouldn't be a problem. Anything I'm not sure about I'd stop by a shop instead of trying and ruining something..


Then for GTX V to be maxed out, you'd be looking at a build as found above or an even higher setting of the build from the build guide I linked.

In terms of building the PC, its very easy. Plus, you have us for assistance, YouTube videos and online guides like this one:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...ld-and-troubleshoot-your-computer-918754.html


----------



## AlienVibes (Oct 29, 2013)

Okay, thank you. I really like some of the specs for the components Bow Hunter listed. I did look through a few builds, I really liked a few. At the moment, I'm gonna have to save a lot more money to do anything really. But, I have this thread bookmarked, whenever I do have money, I'll come back here, and once I start building any problems, I'll be sure to come.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

We'll be here when the time calls!


----------



## AlienVibes (Oct 29, 2013)

Okay, here soon I'll FINALLY have enough money to buy a motherboard. Phone payments have been killing me. I looked at the GIGABYTE GA-Z97-D3H and New egg said there's a newer version of it out now. A little bit cheaper as it's on sale. It's the GIGABYTE GA-Z97MX. I have two questions. 1. Which one would be better for me? 2. With either of these motherboards, would I be able to use an AMD A8 Elite (3.50ghz Quad Core). I have one from my old HP (The motherboard quit working) Even if the Intel is faster, this way I can get the PC up and going and when I get more money, buy the Intel I5.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Is this the one it linked you to?

GIGABYTE GA-Z97MX-Gaming 5 LGA 1150 Intel Z97 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 Micro ATX Intel Motherboard - Newegg.com


----------



## AlienVibes (Oct 29, 2013)

Yes, it is.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

That's an mATX motherboard. I'd recommend an ATX system unless you need the extra space.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

> With either of these motherboards, would I be able to use an *AMD A8 Elite*


No. Will not physically fit.


----------



## AlienVibes (Oct 29, 2013)

More space as in memory, or space inside the case? I currently have an older case. It's generic so I can't say a make or model. So, if it's a smaller motherboard to save space that way, that might be better for me. And, thank you. I'll just have to buy an Intel CPU then.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

An mATX case will be much smaller than a ATX Mid Tower. You can Google pictures of both to get an idea on the size. Most common cases that people are used to are ATX cases, which I recommend.


----------



## BowHunter41 (Apr 19, 2015)

The sole reason most that get a mATX motherboard is to save space, and if one then gets a mid tower or full tower then you end up not saving space as the tower still takes up more space in your office/desk area.

I too agree that a mid size is the best match with a mATX - preferably a smaller mid size, something like a Coolermaster Elite 430-431 where it's in between mid and micro size for better cable routing. However, if your primary goal is actually to _really_ save space while still having an awesome gaming rig don't hesitate to get yourself a micro case. Micro's stay just as cool as the larger cases provided you get one with 120mm fan apparatus in both the front and rear. The only downside would be cable management, but if you take your time to route cables you will be fine.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

I like micro cases and micro boards a lot and it seems we seldom use the spare slots anymore probably because onboard audio and nic cards have gotten so much better and there are way more usb ports then we used to have on the boards.


----------

